
Munich's municipality phasing out Linux project in favor of Microsoft software - belltaco
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F121145%2Fmunchen-gaat-gemeentelijk-linux-project-afbouwen.html%3Futm_source%3Ddlvr.it%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&edit-text=
======
frik
Hasn't Microsoft flew in Ballmer back then to convince Munich, and they now
placed a pro-Microsoft minded mayor, relocated Microsoft Germany office to
Munich and lobbied to replace Linux. Not surprising. Lots of comments
[https://www.heise.de/forum/heise-online/News-
Kommentare/Von-...](https://www.heise.de/forum/heise-online/News-
Kommentare/Von-Linux-zurueck-zu-Microsoft-Schwarz-Rot-in-Muenchen-will-LiMux-
rauswerfen/forum-374068/comment/)

------
LordWinstanley
Oh dear. This is bad news. Munich has been a bit of a 'poster boy' for the OSS
crowd.

------
em3rgent0rdr
It seems the biggest complaint was compatibility with other proprietary
software.

~~~
y4mi
and that was exactly the reason i was really surprised back when they adopted
it in the first place.

i don't know how it is in other nations, but in northern germany pretty much
everyone and their mother uses docx and xlsx files. even if they mail a file
to someone, they never export it to a compatible document format. heck, even
announcement letters are often left as docx - pdf seem too advanced for these
people.

they probably could implement a convert server which opens a file on a windows
server, converts it to a open format and serves the converted files back. but
i wouldn't want to explain something like that to each employee, and i doubt
the additional overhead would be worth the savings.

~~~
cmdrfred
One data point here. I never have an issue opening documents created in Word
via LibreOffice Writer and then sending them back. I often do this while
looking for jobs.

~~~
boznz
I never have problems opening office documents except when they contain
complex macros it either hangs opening or the formats a bit of a mess.

If they are producing their documents in Open office I am very surprised they
are having compatibility issues a large city like this would generally dictate
the formats/terms to its suppliers and contractors.

------
belltaco
Original German article [https://tweakers.net/nieuws/121145/munchen-gaat-
gemeentelijk...](https://tweakers.net/nieuws/121145/munchen-gaat-gemeentelijk-
linux-project-afbouwen.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter)

I am not German, any suggestions for a better title?

Municipal directive[PDF] [https://www.ris-
muenchen.de/RII/RII/DOK/ANTRAG/4365792.pdf](https://www.ris-
muenchen.de/RII/RII/DOK/ANTRAG/4365792.pdf)

Translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F121145%2Fmunchen-
gaat-gemeentelijk-linux-project-
afbouwen.html%3Futm_source%3Ddlvr.it%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&edit-text=)

~~~
LordWinstanley
I think your title's fine. Sums up what the article's about pretty well.

[but it's not in German. It's Dutch]

------
boznz
The translation has over 200 comments attached for those interested

